# Nail extensions - safe or no?



## Charlene C88 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the forum 
I've been shooting recurve barebow since march, target archery and just about to enter competitions (in the UK). 
My question is whether acrylic nail extensions would possibly catch on the string and hurt/be ripped off, or effect my performance.
Has anyone tried shooting with nail extensions and whats the results?
Thanks!
Charlene


----------



## newme- (Jun 3, 2013)

I just sent a FB message to Khatuna Lorig with that very same question!


----------



## britneysteele13 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've never had them rip off but they have slowed me down in the field. They seem to get in the way of getting the arrow knocked fast. Also when hunting and fishing they get so much dirt under neath I have just switched to gel nails. Much better


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I have never had a problem shooting my compound with long nails- but I use a release. Not sure if a compound would be different. 

However- pulling arrows can be more difficult.


----------

